# Owyhee beta



## dport (May 10, 2006)

In 2010 five of us did from 45 Ranch to Rome in four cats. Flows worked out great for us that year, the scenery is incredible the rapids were a blast and quite the challenge for me. It was a trip of a life time for me and very glad logistics worked out( flow and shuttle)!!!! 
It is a class V shuttle for sure, use someone who knows how to get there, it would be a nightmare to try to do it yourself if you are not familure with the country. I have been there once and would still not attempt to do my own shuttle now, or probably ever.
Be safe out there...


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Any idea what the flows were and whether or not you could go lower?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

It's been 20 years since I've been on the Owyhee. EF isn't generally rafted because of the portage of Owyhee Falls. I suspect you need at least 2000 CFS at Rome to enjoy rafting on the Upper Owyhee.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

(541) 586-2548
here's the number for the shuttle. Looks like a bad snow year for the owyhee. Its on my list. Be ready to leave at a moments notice from march to April and have a good 4x4. Watch weather and flows and hit the window. Shapp might chime in. He seems to do it quite a bit. They also do low flow trips in duckies.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I am kind of figuring flows will be too low for rafting most of this spring. Strongly considering self support in hardshell cross over boats/creek boats or IK's. 

Any other thoughts on shuttle complications as well? Best put-ins?


----------



## Nugs (Dec 5, 2011)

*South Fork Owhyee*

Have done the South Fork, from El Paso Pipeline to 45 Ranch in 14' paddleraft. Very scenic, couple of old ruined homesteads, several decent campsites, including where Claude Dallas killed the Fish & Wildlife officer. Lots of busy class II and II+ rapids. There's a rock weir right above 45 Ranch; looked runnable maybe but we portaged. Saw the biggest, fattest raccoon ever, stalking a family of gosling (till we came along and spoiled his plans.) Lots of rattlesnakes.

You can launch up higher at the YP Ranch, with landowner permission (contact Elko BLM for phone info). Roads are terrible when wet. Road into pipeline launch site 4WD. Not many landmarks for navigation - take a GPS and BLM 1:100,000 map.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

not sure about the upper stretch. I have ran from rome down at 700 cfs with a 16' and 14' raft... it's running right now... be a bit cold but a good level..


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

In a kayak, launching onto Deep Creek from the Juniper Mtn Rd and going to Three Forks makes for a short shuttle on relatively good roads. It's willow bashing for the first few miles, but wasn't bad long ago.

Whitewater is significantly harder going from Three Forks to Rome.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

What would shuttle logistics be like for Deep Creek to Rome? Or even deep creek all the way through the lower? (I will call that shuttle number for more info in the next day or two) 

Keep the info coming, guys! Really appreciate the beta.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

David Spiegel said:


> What would shuttle logistics be like for Deep Creek to Rome? Or even deep creek all the way through the lower? (I will call that shuttle number for more info in the next day or two)
> 
> Keep the info coming, guys! Really appreciate the beta.


When you get shuttle info please post it here. Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I kayaked Deep Creek with something like 2000 CFS at Rome.

Juniper Mtn Rd is part of the BLM's back country byway. Here's their brochure: 
http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/medialib/blm/id/publications.Par.48895.File.dat/entiredoc.pdf


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

I have this on my radar for this spring too, along with Jarbidge/Bruneau.

David, if you have room in your group, mind keeping me posted?

Could probably provide a zipper boat or two if needed.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope someone is getting some
2900 at rome.


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

Were going to hit up a quick overnighter Rome to birch creek Saturday Sunday 22-23 if anyone wants in. If its still over 3k we will do it, if its below 3k we will probably do 3 days instead. Just little boats with light equipment. 

Has anyone head of the road conditions getting into duck valley right now?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Tempting


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

fireman9500 said:


> Has anyone head of the road conditions getting into duck valley right now?


I heard a rumor the mud is frozen but will soon be flowing at 15.0 cfs
sorry. couldn't resist.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got a call this morning from Jack Tinges - the new/old shuttle guy. Sorry to hear that Eva Matteri has passed away this past year. She was my Owyhee shuttle on a past trip. Jack's number is 541-586-2548. He sounded fired up this morning, and ready to roll. $140 per rig to Birch Creek.

If anyone is up for a weekday run (this week) shoot me a PM. 8am Rome tomorrow, Tuesday, or Wednesday would work best for me.

3200cfs this morning.


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey there Lance, I'd be down for some Owyhee action if the flows hold up. Let's chat. 
[email protected]
401-6660


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

8am @ Rome - 2/18/14.
Call Jack for shuttle as you roll through Jordan Valley. 541-586-2548.
Quick trip, just one night. Out Wednesday afternoon @ Birch Creek Ranch.
If you're self-contained, join us.
2100cfs, and Jack says they've been getting a little precipitation every day lately. Could be chasing flows, or chasing a flood - the locals are praying for rain.
Gonna be mega. D


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

That was a quick spike. Did anybody hit it?


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep.
Tuesday Morning Breakfast in Rome. Wednesday evening take-out at Birch Creek. 1270cfs at put-in. And falling. 1 night, 2 days, a TON of crazy-beautiful river! Saw nobody. Jack, THE shuttle guy, said that we were number 1. Hell yeah, we were. 1 kayak w/16 ft. cat. Hope it comes up again. That's a beautiful place.

https://vimeo.com/87398181


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad you got it! Thanks for the video. Looksnice in there.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Clean video. What kind of camera? Sweet boatcave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hysider (Dec 30, 2013)

Dave glad you made it down there. You must have seen some fresh footprints. We put in on the 14th after deciding to go on the night of the 12th, six day trip to Leslie Gulch by the 19th. Didn't see a soul down there was really surprised to not see any rigs at birch when we went by on the 17th, figured more people would have jumped on the opportunity. Rome was at 900 when we put in and spiked to 3600 or so while we were on the water. Good to nail the spike, wish we would have used that surge to get full size boats into the upper stretches though. Had three rafts 14-15' and four of us. Hopefully thats not it for the Owyhee boating season this year.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

spider said:


> Clean video. What kind of camera?


Thanks, just a new lens and a lot of lickin' - haven't found anything that works better. Hero2.

And Hysider, I remember a few boat drag marks at the first sandbar (RL), and some at Jackson Hole, but it was very clean lookin', and we didn't stop much. The two of us didn't talk all that much either, almost a solo trip - VERY quiet, awesome!

How was the Birch Creek to Leslie Gulch section?


----------



## Hysider (Dec 30, 2013)

Birch to Leslie was good. It was my first time past Birch so we didn't really know what to expect. Echo rock hot spring is really nice but has a horrible campsite with the low reservoir level. All the river banks we're mud flats and full of weeds. Just a very stark contrast from the canyon into the 'lake'. Flowing river the whole way at least.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

How far below the concrete ramp was the water?


----------



## Hysider (Dec 30, 2013)

Quite a long ways however, sediment out of Leslie gulch helps to keep the mud at bay. We were able to get a trailer within thirty feet of the water.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Starting to spike again.. how high will it go... looks like lots of rain in the near future..


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

dang. last year I planned to go in early may and it ran in early april. this year I plan to go anytime in april and it runs in february.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

mania said:


> dang. last year I planned to go in early may and it ran in early april. this year I plan to go anytime in april and it runs in february.


That's the story of the Owyhee, in 2011 I planned to run it in March and there was no water. It ran from mid April to late June, but I already had other trips planned and could not make it out there.


----------



## RM_Slayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Please keep up the trip reports. I'm hoping the water lasts for two more weeks....


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

owyhee is at 951 and climbing...


----------



## M3mphis (Dec 30, 2013)

1060...

Think it will hold out through the weekend?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I dont know, I already have other commitments or I would be watching it close...


----------



## M3mphis (Dec 30, 2013)

Up to 2,610...anyone hitting it this week/weekend?


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

It will drop fast since it was rain driven. Half inch basin wide on Monday night. May hold out over 1000 by the weekend...maybe. You would want 3 days for the lower to Birch. Weather will be nice tho!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

boicatr said:


> It will drop fast since it was rain driven. Half inch basin wide on Monday night.


Is there any snow to support a more predictable runoff next month?


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

No. Near record low snowpack. Snowpack in the upper elevations of the basin is not much of a driver for runoff, since it represents a small portion of the basin. Snow in the middle elevation band 5000 to 6000 ft range is the big driver. For example, the Mud Flat/deep creek/battle creek areas. Mud Flat snotel already melted out, one of earliest ever.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmm thanks Ted. I guess same deal for the Jarbidge/Bruneau?


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually not so much the same. It's kind of a misnomer to call the bruneau a desert river. Rather, it is a mountain river that flows into the desert. Unlike the owyhee, a significant portion of its flow IS derived from high mountain headwaters (Jarbidge wilderness), so it follows a more predictable snowmelt pattern, ie may and June. The true desert portions will kick in the early season water (apr) which can be important for tribs like the wf or sheep creek, and can make early season main bruneaus possible. Jarbidge tends to not have much water till that high elevation starts melting. 

Unfortunately the bruneau snowpack is bad this year too and there will not be much of a season either, may not see many peaks over 1000 and not for long, if even that high. Rain can always change that.


----------



## ravdbf (Apr 1, 2014)

*Deep Creek*

Would like to paddle Deep Creek to Rickert's on the East Fork of the Owyhee in IKs.

I've got a week, leaving around April 20.

Anyone know if there's any chance there will be enough water?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like the spring flow is ramping up. How hi and for how long is the big question.

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 13181000 OWYHEE RIVER NR ROME OR


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I think this one was rain driven agian.. A big storm came through and the jordan valley raod cam had a lot of fresh snow on it this morning..


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

D-Sieve said:


> Yep.
> Tuesday Morning Breakfast in Rome. Wednesday evening take-out at Birch Creek. 1270cfs at put-in. And falling. 1 night, 2 days, a TON of crazy-beautiful river! Saw nobody. Jack, THE shuttle guy, said that we were number 1. Hell yeah, we were. 1 kayak w/16 ft. cat. Hope it comes up again. That's a beautiful place.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/87398181


Awesome video Dave. I live in K-Falls and have been wanting to take my rig over there for years... My goal is next Feb/March if I can find a sweet 3 day period to run over there. Between now and then, I'll have to settle for reading up on other trips, and hope I can get familiar with the logistics of shuttle and rapids... 

Anyway, enjoyed watching - thanks

Kilroy


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

516... What would be the minimum flow for a packraft? I'm sure I could go now, but it's dropping pretty fast. I'm still crossing my fingers that the Escalante (River) will run, but I need a plan B for next week.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

we have taken 16' rafts down at 700... I think it should be fine I saw a trip report of an IK trip that was real low I will see if I can find it..


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

here it is... you will be fine.. Low-Water Owyhee: Part I | Souls + Water | NRS Community


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Cookie said:


> 516... What would be the minimum flow for a packraft?


My friends did three very long days from Rome to Birch Cr. with a couple of 14 ft cats and a Puma at 230 cfs.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic... sounds like a good plan B. I've heard of some hot springs along this river, anyone have beta on these? How about campsites? I'd like to make it a week long trip.


----------

